# venous stasis leg ulcer



## loganathan.np@gmail.com (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi team

what is the code for venous stasis leg ulcer.


----------



## nbetts2000 (Oct 3, 2014)

Have you considered 459.81 Venous (peripheral) insufficiency, unspecified and 707.1x  Ulcer of lower limb (x-represents part of leg)? 
Example 707.13 Ulcer of lower limb, ankle


----------



## Dhaneshmurali (Oct 3, 2014)

*venous stasis with ulcer - 459.81,707.19*

Yes. We have to code seperatly.


venous stasis 459.81 and guideline description in 459.81 guide you to code ulceration addtionally.


If nothing mentioned about site of ulcer in the leg, we have to take other specified site of lower limb (707.19).


Regards,
Dhanesh M


----------

